# Nervous,



## Thorpedo11

On Wed. I get NIPT test done I'm nervous that this is going to be another little girl. I have had dreams of having a little girl again. I have 2 little ladies already and this is my last baby. I'm hoping that I get my little man.


----------



## Tishybabe

I have 3 girls, and I'm pregnant with our 4th child.... I admit that I've been hoping for a boy as well. I think finding out now is a great plan because that will give you time to grieve, and then bond with baby as your pregnancy progresses. 

If your baby is a girl, you will love her so much, and the sister bond will be amazing. The three of mine are loving playing together and its going to be wonderful watching them grow and support each other. 

I also love having another girl to dress in those adorable outfits. I'm trying to make the best of it in case our final baby is a girl as well.

All the best!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## mummy2lola

Good luck xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for today <3


----------



## mummy2lola

Did u get the outcome u wanted more so? Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

Old wives tales say you dream the opposite gender of what you'll actually have! So I'm guessing boy!


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck hope all is well !


----------

